# ترنيمة انا مستاهلش - من شريط المس ايدينا



## the servant (20 أبريل 2007)

سلام ونعمة دي ترنيمة انا مستهلش يارب
بتعليق اسامة منير.بس رائعة




    حمل من هنااااااا


----------



## cobcob (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*الترنيمة جميلة أوى 
ميرسى على المشاركة الجميلة دى
ربنا يعوضك​​*


----------



## dede2000 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

اشكركم جدا على تعبكم


----------



## the servant (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ارجو الرد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مينا+لكم (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

الترنيمة خطيرة


----------



## مايكل ميشو (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ميرسى...................ساندرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة*


----------



## rania-grg (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا.......ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## sparrow (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

فعلا الترنيمة تحفة جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## the servant (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

رغم انها بتعليق المذيع الرائع اسامة منير بس الا انها تحفة


----------



## dede2000 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ترنيمة جامدة بجد وياريت بليز تنزلوا اى ترنيمة تانية لية وياريت بقى لو فية شريط كامل . وشكراااااااااا


----------



## the servant (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكراااااااا للردود ربنا يعوضكم -انا بحاول اجيب الشريط كلة عشان هو تحفة بس عايزة كواليتي حلو


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*ترنيمه جميله جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Moony34 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

بصراحة يعني أنا مبحبش أسامة منير خالص.


----------



## sosojojo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

الترنيمة جميلة أوى


----------



## the servant (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

لو اللينك الاولاني وقع دة لينك تاني

http://www.rogepost.com/n/1957160945


----------



## totty (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ميرسى ليك يا فراى 
ويلا عايزين تانى


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

أنا مش عارف أحمل الترنيمة يا ريت حد يقوللى ازاى أنزلها من الموقع ده


----------



## michealnice (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ميرسي جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## the servant (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

عايز اقول يا جماعة ان اسامة منير فعلا مسيحي وانا شوفتة في كنيسة من الكنايس


----------



## the servant (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

يا جماعة اللينك الاولاني مش شغال في لينك تاني ورا ممكن تحملوا منة


----------



## the servant (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة انا حاولت اجيب بقيت الالبوم بس مش كان صوت حلو


----------



## jesuslove1j (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

جميلة أوى بجد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## the servant (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة معلش يا جماعة لو كان اللينك الاول وقع ارجو اردود لو شغال اوك


----------



## اميره نبيل (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*لو سمحت انا عضو جديد وعايزه ترنيمه ياجراح المسيح اجرحينى لاسامه منير*


----------



## اميره نبيل (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

انا عضو جديد وكنت عايزه اطلب ترنيمه ياجراح المسيح اجرحينى لاسامه منير


----------



## vena21 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

الحقونى انزلها ازاىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*ميرسى كتييير يا فراى على الترنيمة
وبعد اذنك انا رفعتها تانى على 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/16592551/5ef8aa0/__online.html​*


----------



## the servant (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكراااااا اختي المباركة علي مجهودك رب المجد يعوضك


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*ميرسى ليك انت فراى
الترنيمة جميلة فعلا وتستحق الاستماع​*


----------



## the servant (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة اختنا اميرة شوفي ترنيمة يا جراح المسيح في البوم اية ولا نازلة
 سولو وانا باذن ربنا اجيبها ليكي


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## meroo2 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ممكن تتأكد من اللينك​


----------



## joko (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ترنيمة رائعة


----------



## joko (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرااااااااااااا***************


----------



## zambrota (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

انا مش عارف انزلها بيقولى اب لود


----------



## joko (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

الترنيمة رائعة


----------



## the servant (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ربنا بعوض تعب محبتكم خير ويبارك شعب رب المجد في مصر


----------



## moussa30000 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

انان مش عارف انزلها


----------



## اميره نبيل (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

انا كنت عايزه اعرف هي اسم الترنيمه ياجراح المسيح اجرحيني واللي بيرنمها اسامه منير ولا ليها اسم تاني عشان الترنيمه اللي نزلتها اسمها انا ما استهلش وشكر قوي لتعبكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



> ممكن تتأكد من اللينك





> انان مش عارف انزلها


جربوا اللينك ده للترنيمة وان شاء الله يشتغل
http://www.4shared.com/file/16592551/5ef8aa0/__online.html
ويلا بقى الردووووود لفراى عشان الترنيمة جميلة وتستاهل​


----------



## the servant (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرااا اختي الغالية جيناااااااا. فعلا الترنيمة تحفة وبتمس كل قلب بعد عن رب المجد 
وخايف يرجعلواا تاااااني وبجد ياريت تمس قلب كل نفس بعدت عن يسوع ومحتاجة
ترجعلواا تاني-اذكروني في صلاتكم اب يسوع فراااي


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام 
انا عضوة جديدة معاكم فى المنتدى ممكن حد يقولى انزل الترنيمة ازاى عشان مش عاوزة تنزل معايا 
ميرسي


----------



## the servant (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة اختنا بنت الراعي في لينك تاني موجود في صفحة 5 حطاة ا
ختنا جينااا باذن ربنا
 يشتغل معاكي


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

حلوة اوى اوى اوى الترنيمة بجد كأنها جاية لكل واحد ياريت تبعتلنا الحاجات الحلوة دى 
بس انا سمعتها على اللينك اللى فى صفحة 5 بتاع جينا  بس مش عارفها انزلها ممكن اعرف انزلها ازاى وميرسي جدا تانى على الترنيمة ومعلش هاتعبكم معايا


----------



## the servant (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ولا تعب ولا حاجة اختي ربنا يبارك حياتك انتي لما تفتحي اللينك استني شوية بعدين انزلي بالماوس هتلاقي كلمة داون لود فيلdownload file دوسي عليها ونزليها باذن ربنا

صلولي ابن يسوع فرااااااااي


----------



## the servant (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

معلش يا بيرو هو اللينك وقع بس في لينك تاني حطاة اختنا جينا علي 4shareانشاء الله
يشتغل معاك


----------



## the servant (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة للكل شكراا اخي سباورو علي اللي انت كتبة وربنا يعوضك


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

مرسى جدا على الترنيمة


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ميرسي علي الترنيمة


----------



## m.f.s (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

فعلا الترنيمة تحفة جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## the servant (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

+شكراا اخواتي علي الردود اللي بتيجي ع الخاص ونشكر اختنا جينا انها رفعت الترنيمة تاني
ربنا يعوضهااااااا


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



frai قال:


> +شكراا اخواتي علي الردود اللي بتيجي ع الخاص ونشكر اختنا جينا انها رفعت الترنيمة تاني
> ربنا يعوضهااااااا



الشكر ليك فراى 
انت اول واحد رفعت الترنيمة على المنتدى
وماتعرفش الترنيمة دى اثرت فيا قد ايه وغيرت فيا كتيير
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

الرب يعوض تعب نحبتك 

فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## emy (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

_واااااااااااااااااااااااو _
_كلامها فوق الروعه بجد ترنيمه جميله خالص _
_مرسى لتعبكوا_​


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكراااااااااااا   جاري التحميل


----------



## the servant (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ربنا يبارك حياتك اختنا الغالية ويبارك خدمتك وشكرا اخواتي علي الكلام الحلو دة
فعلا احنا ما نستهلش حب يسوع الكبير دة احنا الخطاة اللي ساعات ما بنمجدوش
فيالعالم ورغم كدة هو بيقوينا- صلوااا لشعب المسيح المضطهد في كل مصر
صلولي ابن يسوع (فراي)


----------



## jolly (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

الله جميلة جدا الترنيمة دي ربنا يعوضك انا سمعتها اكتر من مرة دلوقتي 
ربنا يعوضك هي فعلا تحفة وبصوت اسامة انا اول مرة اعرف انة كريستين


----------



## jolly (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

خطيررررة  مست قلبي بجد انت جبتها منين الترنيمة دي


----------



## the servant (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



jolly قال:


> الله جميلة جدا الترنيمة دي ربنا يعوضك انا سمعتها اكتر من مرة دلوقتي
> ربنا يعوضك هي فعلا تحفة وبصوت اسامة انا اول مرة اعرف انة كريستين




سلام نعمة اختي الغالية واهلا بيك في المنتدي معانا بجد انا مااستهش كل الكلام دة 
شكراا بس فعلا ربنا اللي بيوصل كلامة لاولادة من خلال ناس تانية 
صلولي ابن يسوع فرااي


----------



## the servant (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرا اخي dodomanعلي ارسالك ع الخاص وهي فعلا مرفوعة علي 4sharedواللينك لسة شغال ودة في مشاركة اختنا جينا في صفحة 3 او 4 ربنا يعوضك خير ومشكور اخي

صلولي ابن يسوع (فراااي)


----------



## blackrock (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

جميله 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## dodoman (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكراااا وجاري التحميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## taxi30 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة اسامة منير واتقفلت كل الابواب من فضلكوا :a82:


----------



## the servant (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



taxi30 قال:


> لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة اسامة منير واتقفلت كل الابواب من فضلكوا :a82:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taxi30 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

انا بشكر اللى ساعدنى وتعب عشان يجيبلى الترنيمة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا ويبارك حياتكوا


----------



## the servant (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

لا شكر علي واجب يا باشا هي دية ضمن شريط كوكتيل كان بتعليق اسامة منير
ولا نزلت صولوا لية


----------



## losivertheprince (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

مشكووووووووووور جدااا


----------



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة لوسيفر علي مرورك
بس كنت عاوز اسئل حضرتك مافيش اسماء تانية غير الاسم دة
رب المجد يقويك


----------



## glory4jesus (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرااا يا جميل علي الترنيمة دي انا سمعت عنها وكنت بدور عليها


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*السلام لكم يا اخوتى واخواتى فى المسيح
رجاء محبة
عايز ترنيمة لمارجرجس هى عبارة عن قصة مرتلة وتقريبا هى بصوت ساتر ميخائيل او عادل ماهر
من يعثر عليها او يعرف طريقها فرجااااااااااااأ اتصلو بى عن طريق الميل بتاعى وهو
gerges_sss2000******.com*


----------



## the servant (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



glory4jesus قال:


> شكرااا يا جميل علي الترنيمة دي انا سمعت عنها وكنت بدور عليها



سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,

اشكر ربنا انك لقيتها وبجد مبسوط ان اول مشاركة ليك هنا

علي فكرة اسم حضرتك حلو كتير ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## the servant (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



جرجس سمير عزيز قال:


> *السلام لكم يا اخوتى واخواتى فى المسيح
> رجاء محبة
> عايز ترنيمة لمارجرجس هى عبارة عن قصة مرتلة وتقريبا هى بصوت ساتر ميخائيل او عادل ماهر
> من يعثر عليها او يعرف طريقها فرجااااااااااااأ اتصلو بى عن طريق الميل بتاعى وهو
> gerges_sss2000******.com*



سلام ونعمة اخي جرجس,,

انا هادورلك عليها بس ممكن تقولي اسمها اية بالظبط شكراا لمرورك


----------



## glory4jesus (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرااا  علي الترنيمة الحلوة دي بس كنت عاوز باقي شريط
المس ايدينا اللي فية الترنيمة دي


----------



## the servant (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة اخي جلوري,,,,

بجد انا اسف ع التاخير بس هو كان معايا ع الميل بس مش لاقية بدور علية تاني


----------



## the servant (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



blackrock قال:


> جميله
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شكراا اخي العزيز علي المرور ربنااا يعوضك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ترنيمة حلوة اوي 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## margow (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

بجد الترنمية تحفة فوق الوصف وانا كمان بموت فى اسامة منير لكن انا اول مرة ادخل هنا ومش عارفة انزلها ازاى ممكن حد يقولى 
مارجو


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ترنيمة حلوة اوي
> ربنا يعوضك​



سلام ونعمة يويو,,,

مبسوط انها عجبتك وشكراا علي المرور


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



margow قال:


> بجد الترنمية تحفة فوق الوصف وانا كمان بموت فى اسامة منير لكن انا اول مرة ادخل هنا ومش عارفة انزلها ازاى ممكن حد يقولى
> مارجو



سلام ونعمة مارجو,,,,

فعلا الترنيمة دي حلوة جداا وبتمس القلب اللي بعيد عن رب المجد....

بصي حضرتك لما تخشي علي اللينك استني شوية بعدين انزلي
هاتلاقي تحت كلمة( داون لود )بفونت صغير دوسي عليها وباذن ربنا يبتدي التنزيل


----------



## the servant (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة اخي جلوري,,,,

انا عارف اني اتأخرت كتير اني اجيب الالبوم بتاع المس ايدينااا  دة اللينك

http://www.4shared.com/file/18634792/8aa70ef6/Apnaa_Yasoo3___Elmis_Edeena__.html


----------



## jesus_loveme (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرا علي الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## the servant (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة اخي,,,

فعلا الترنيمة جميلة كما ان اسمك بالفعل رائع فيسوع يحبنااا حب لا مثيل لة


----------



## kemo_hacker (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ميرسى على الترنيمة 

الترنيمة حلوة اوى

ربنا يباركك يابنى


----------



## the servant (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



kemo_hacker قال:


> ميرسى على الترنيمة
> 
> الترنيمة حلوة اوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك يابنى



سلام ونعمة اخي كيمو,,

يارب فعلا تكون عجبتك ولمست قلبك


----------



## micpower (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

ترنيمة روعة وتحفة ربنا يباركك


----------



## blackrock (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

الترنيمه جميله فعلا

وميرسي جدا علي التنبيه والله قادر ان يحمي ابنائه

:smil13: 
     سوري لينك الالبوم مش شغال


----------



## the servant (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



micpower قال:


> ترنيمة روعة وتحفة ربنا يباركك



سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,,

شكراا علي المرور ويارب تكون فعلا لمست قلبك


----------



## the servant (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



blackrock قال:


> الترنيمه جميله فعلا
> 
> وميرسي جدا علي التنبيه والله قادر ان يحمي ابنائه
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة,,,

شكرا اخي علي المرور ويارب يكون التنبية البسيط دة يكون اثر
في منع شر او اي حاجة ممكن تحصل لاي عضو معااانااا
رب المجد قادر يدبر حياتك بكل نعمة سمائية


----------



## كرستين نادر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

بجد ترنيمة جميلة جدا يارب يعوضك خير


----------



## the servant (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*



كرستين نادر قال:


> بجد ترنيمة جميلة جدا يارب يعوضك خير



سلام ونعمة,,,

شكرا اختي العزيزة علي المرور ونشكر ربنا ان الترنيمة عجبتك
ولو لينك الالبوم نفسة مش شغال اخونا جورج حطة في منتدي الترانيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

*تعيشششششش 

ترنيمة حلوة ​*


----------



## the servant (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

سلام ونعمة مرمر,,,

شكرا علي المرور واتمني تكون الترنيمة عجبتك رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ramywiliam (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرااا على الترنيمة


----------



## gonzela2006 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

السلام لكم
لينك الألبوم الكامل مش شغال ياريت اي حد يرفع الألبوم كامل بس اهم حاجه يكون الصوت نقي جدا​


----------



## the servant (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرا للمرور رب المجد يبارك حياتكم


----------



## memosaber (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

hi


----------



## the servant (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفة لاسامة منير*

شكرا علي المرور اخي العزيز يشرفني ان تكون اول مشاركاتك في موضوعي


----------



## بولا البرنس (20 مايو 2008)

*ترنيمة انا مستاهلش لأسامة منير*

الترنيمة دي بجد جامدة قوي علي ضمانتي حملها واسمع                                                      

                                                                       :download:                                           

http://rapidshare.com/files/1162594...__1577____1605___1606___1610___1585_.mp3.html 

                                                                 بجد روعة مستني ردكوا


----------



## timon20080 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا مستاهلش لأسامة منير*

بلاش الرابيد شير والنبي


----------



## عماد زكي (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة انا مستاهلش لأسامة منير*

من الواضح ان في مشكله في الربيد شير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنا مستاهلش.. ترنيمة حزينة هتعجبكم أوى*

*أزيكم...

بجد الترنيمة دى معزية اوووووووى وهتلمش قلوبكم 

حتى أسمعوهااااااا وشوفوا...

للتحميل من* هنا ​


----------



## كيرلس ملاك12 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة انا مستاهلش لأسامة منير*

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## gaad (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة انا مستاهلش لأسامة منير*

كيف اسمع الترنيمة


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة انا مستاهلش لأسامة منير*

*هيا الترنيمه جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده اوى يا بولا وكمان ترنيمه حزينه  انا مستهلش يا رب طيبتك
​*


----------



## basnt63 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااا على الترنيمة


----------



## cobcob (14 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه انا مستاهلش بصوت المذيع المشهور اسامه منير*

*ترنيمة انا مستاهلش مش بصوت اسامة منير
التأمل فى اول الترنيمة بس هو اللى بصوت اسامة منير
اعتقد انها للمرنمة نرمين وهبة

الموضوع مكرر
يدمج​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه ​ 


ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرسي اووووووووي*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للترنيمه والمجهود

الرب معااكم*


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اكتير اخى العزيز


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااا ليك​


----------



## samebay (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

